# UFOs + Aliens out there?



## Rowzer (Aug 3, 2008)

There was a article my mum showed me in the paper today about some astronaut who confirmed aliens are out there in some British radio interview he's name is Dr Edgar Mitchell.

Also there is a list of sightings in queensland written in this article.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 3, 2008)

and how did he confirm that? 

Just like the GTP's running wild around Sydney


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2008)

He said that being a part of NASA, he was informed on some information they were holding from the public, Not sure on the whole subject, There was an article in MX magazine on Wednesday, I'll read it and come back to this topic.


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 3, 2008)

I believe there are, but how do we know that his telling the truth?


----------



## Earthling (Aug 3, 2008)

Dr Edgar Mitchell is one of the guys that walked on the moon, his claim to fame.
He has confirmed their are aliens out their, based on NO EVIDENCE whatsoever.
Its just his opinion.
NO EVIDENCE.
No different to me saying theirs pixies down the bottom of the garden.
No different to me saying theirs a god who knows what Im thinking every moment of my life.
Simply an opinion.


----------



## jessb (Aug 3, 2008)

I remember hearing a great comment - if intelligent life exists in other galaxies, they develop the technology to travel millions of light years to visit us, and have the opportunity to begin the first intergalactic communication with earth, then why don't they ever show themselves to a head of state or reputable scientist? No, instead they always appear to a bunch of hillbillies whacked out on moonshine who take a break from shagging their sister to get anally probed (???) by these 'superior' beings!!! 

Not very convincing if you ask me.


----------



## Bugsy (Aug 3, 2008)

I believe in aliens, i am an alien! do doo do doo doooo dooooooooo! (Thats the tune from X-files incase ur wondering, lol)


----------



## missllama (Aug 3, 2008)

theres been sightings on kangaroo island 
just ask a few of the locals


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Dr Edgar Mitchell is one of the guys that walked on the moon, his claim to fame.
> He has confirmed their are aliens out their, based on NO EVIDENCE whatsoever.
> Its just his opinion.
> NO EVIDENCE.
> ...


 

Your right, there is no evidence. But this will go down like religion has. Some will believe, some wont. Untill evidence is provided. Personally I feel that there may be something, not meaning a little alien civilisation, but cells or organisms of some sort out there.

Quote from a newspaper :
_" It's been well covered up by all our governments for the last 60 years or so, but slowly it's leaked out and some of us have been privilleged to have been briefed on it"_ 
That was a quote from Mark Kelly, a NASA astronaut. 

So yeah, all very interesting to me.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 3, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Dr Edgar Mitchell is one of the guys that walked on the moon, his claim to fame.
> He has confirmed their are aliens out their, based on NO EVIDENCE whatsoever.
> Its just his opinion.
> NO EVIDENCE.
> ...




You have pixies in your garden? My daughter claims we have fairies. Lol


----------



## slim6y (Aug 3, 2008)

What else would we have to believe in if there wasn't a 'god' or 'aliens' or 'ghosts'

We're to inferior to think that we might just be the only things alive in the entire universe.

Now picture infinity.... What's on the other side of infinity?


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe he saw one of these? 






if u want the link for the article its here 
http://xenophilius.wordpress.com/2008/07/26/piglet-with-monkeys-face/


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 3, 2008)

They are out there, somewhere. Same with Yowies, Big cats in Aus, and Cavman living in todays world. I reckon there out there.

We'll meet them, it'll take place someday. Look out for the Discovery channel series, "Is it real" (Can't remember if thats the name of it), its good to watch.


----------



## Chappy (Aug 3, 2008)

Chappy said:


> [video=youtube;lgEQx23mv1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgEQx23mv1Q[/video]


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 3, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Don't have a heart attack. Thats just what I believe, i'm not saying that its true.


 

Ghost? you mean?


Shaddow person?:shock:

young trouer_snakesex.


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 3, 2008)

I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
Think outside the box you live in..
Human beings cannont even start to comprehend how small our planet is and that space goes on forever, why would we be the only ones here?????


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 3, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
> Think outside the box you live in..
> Human beings cannont even start to comprehend how small our planet is and that space goes on forever, why would we be the only ones here?????



I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 3, 2008)

Well there has to be something out there. If you look at the Big Bang theory, there is stuff before us and stuff after us. If we have evolved now in one galaxy with a billion stars out of a billion galaxies then surely the chances are pretty high that we are not alone. Whether or not they can travel the vast distances of space that seperate us completely relies upon the laws of physics they understand and whether or not they know more about the physics we know about.

I for one am not religious at all. I do; however, believe there are extra-terrestrials. How could you not.

I just hope that I am alive the day we make contact...


----------



## Earthling (Aug 3, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
> Think outside the box you live in..
> Human beings cannont even start to comprehend how small our planet is and that space goes on forever, why would we be the only ones here?????


 
I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
Think outside the box you live in..
Human beings cannont even start to comprehend how small our planet is and that space goes on forever, why would we be the only ones here????? 
*Therefore pixies exist in my garden!*


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 3, 2008)

Rowzer said:


> There was a article my mum showed me in the paper today about some astronaut who confirmed aliens are out there in some British radio interview he's name is Dr Edgar Mitchell.
> 
> Also there is a list of sightings in queensland written in this article.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


 
They is more real than the society you are living in. 
Now don't do drugs and dont eat meat.( eggs are ok to eat)

That is my forts


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> Maybe he saw one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woah!!!!!!! What the? Are they feeding the pigs yellow cake?


----------



## alex_c (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally i believe it is quite plausible that their is other life out there because try picture nothing in your head it is pretty much impossible,it's not like imagining a bare piece of land with nothing on it,because in reality their is thing's there such as gases etc.So there may very well be other universe's out there which hold life of some description.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 4, 2008)

yes i believe there is life out there. out of the millions and billions of planets, we cant be the only one with life on it.


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

i am sure there is life out there... and probably even intelligent...

but who cares really.... whats the point... we will probably never know for sure. and even if we did, it would probably never effect the likes of you and i.

so meh, whole thing is kinda boring if you ask me


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
> Think outside the box you live in..
> Human beings cannont even start to comprehend how small our planet is and that space goes on forever, why would we be the only ones here?????


 
I wholeheartedly agree. I feel so sorry for them and it even annoys me sometimes how self centered they can be - I feel like just slapping them around a bit and saying wake up to yourself! :x


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Violetilda said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for people who don't have an open mind and are closed off to the whole Universe, it goes on forever, we are NOT the only ones here..
> ...


 
*Here Here!*
*At last!*
*Evidence Pixies live in my garden!*
*Have an open mind, dont be self-centred and a slap in the face andPixies Exist! *
*Wish I had known it was so simple!*
*Thankyou for proving it to me!*
*I am now awake to myself........*


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

*Now that I am awake to myself and look with an open mind, look what I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*A Pixie!*
*In my own garden too!*
*Who woulda thunk it!*


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2008)

is a believer in ghosts............had some unexplainable things happen in a house we use to live in.....very disturbing...........even my non- believing hubby admitted it was "STRANGE" which was a great admittance as he normally is such a black and white straight down the line person....as far as aliens go cant see why not but thats not to say there is ........


----------



## Rocket (Aug 4, 2008)

.. and if aliens exist? What do they look like? The ones in 'Independence Day' or 'Signs'....??

Complete crap in my opinion as far as it goes us meeting them but I do believe there's something out there. In saying that, why is it that extraterrestrial life is based to be such a sophisticated organism, it could be a simple prokaryotic life form or type of bacteria.. or fungi?

If there are things that resemble something from ET.. or another one of those farfetched science fiction films, an encounter between us and them, I truely doubt it.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe we are the aliens.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 4, 2008)

In the movie roswell there is aliens lol


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe they have R chirality DNA - That;s not impossible?

Maybe they, instead of carbon chains form it from a different compound - silicon also forms chains you know.

Maybe they're like superman - he supposedly comes from a planet that has much more gravity than earth - this is why he has super powers - really it's just like us faking the moon landing.

Or what say there's just no such thing as aliens, ghosts and god. What say you just are feeling a little inferior today so there must be something out there...

What say I am a member of an elite government group out there to quash your ideas that aliens exist?

What say you should all think about your family and finding a parking spot in your own town before we start thinking about going to other planets.

Oh well... Outfinity here we come!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Maybe they have R chirality DNA - That;s not impossible?
> 
> Maybe they, instead of carbon chains form it from a different compound - silicon also forms chains you know.
> 
> ...



Maybe so.....


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 4, 2008)

At the end of the day, we all have our own opinions.
Some believe, some don't.
We can stop with the sarcasm and continue to believe what ever we want..
Good thread though...


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

jessb said:


> No, instead they always appear to a bunch of hillbillies whacked out on moonshine who take a break from shagging their sister to get anally probed (???) by these 'superior' beings!!!
> 
> Not very convincing if you ask me.



LiL BiT uNcALLeD 4!

These apparent people you call "hillbillies" would only be a small % of the people who have seen them!....

Ppl have got to be pretty narrow minded to think that we here on earth are the only existence out there in the whole universe!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me ask you a question - but it's mostly directed at recent comments...

Is it narrow minded to think we're the only people in the universe or is it narrow minded to think we're not the only people in the universe?

Narrow minded means that you believe in one thing and only one thing (of a particular thing) - is that correct?

So if you do so believe that other life forms exist and can't see that maybe we're the only life forms in the universe then that is being narrow minded.

How many of you choose to believe based on movie culture?

How many of you believe based 100% on evidence?

How many of you believe because you can't see the possibility that pixies don't exist?

I'd say open your mind to the possibility that NOTHING but our planet has life on it!

Oh - to add to that - there's a fair whackingly huge mungus chance that the universe is fully finite and shrinking (or expanding) - now use your superhuman powers and your very thick rimmed glasses to work out then - if the universe is finite and expanding - what is it expanding into... Opened ya mind yet?

If the universe is infinite - then... um.... how big is infinity... Mind opened yet?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2008)

SLIMEY,everyone knows kiwi's are aliens gosh...............lol:lol:


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> SLIMEY,everyone knows kiwi's are aliens gosh...............lol:lol:


 
I think Ive found some proof that kiwis are aliens!
Look at what their doing...if these aliens arent aliens I dont know what is!

[video=youtube;4cPWCaRWe0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cPWCaRWe0w&feature=related[/video]

Just look at them aliens doing their alien stuff......Kiwis....hymfffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2008)

DON'T BE STUPID EARTHLING!!!


That's silly speak...


You're now being immature...

Silly silly silly



They're not kiwis!


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> At the end of the day, we all have our own opinions.
> Some believe, some don't.
> We can stop with the sarcasm and continue to believe what ever we want..
> Good thread though...


 
When people come up with nonsensicle arguments as all have on here...I cant help but let the sarcasm ooooooooze.....I blame my religous upbringing for giving me a good dose of humour when these topics come up.

No offence was meant...just hearty wit


----------



## oddball (Aug 4, 2008)

as with some of the others on here, I think that to beleive that out of the millions apon millions of stars and all the planets orbiting them, that we are the ONLY planet to have developed intelligent life (or even life at all) is incredibly arrogant of us. 
I do beleive there are aliens out there, but I doubt they will ever contact us, even if they were close enough to attempt it. Creatures who have developed along a different evolutionary chain, with different conditions influencing that evolution, would probably be so vastly different to anything we could ever even imagine, that we may not even notice them, and vice versa. 

I mean, for example how different are snakes to humans in the way we communicate, sense, and interact with our environment? Have you ever imagined what it would be like to see in heat? or to smell so acutley that you can pinpoint a meal to the centimetre for striking at? It's almost impossible because we've never experienced it... And we come from the same place!
I don't think we could actually comprehend true aliens. So it's easier to say they're impossible.
JMHO


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

slim6y said:


> DON'T BE STUPID EARTHLING!!!
> 
> 
> That's silly speak...
> ...


 
Then what are they big Alien Kiwi alien! {insert smiley with incredulous look of disbelief and suspicion........}

Your saying just what an alien kiwi alien would say! So you must be a alien kiwi alien!
Ha!


----------



## Rowzer (Aug 4, 2008)

They probly have landed here and just seen us as barbarians really. All people do is fight war in 3rd world countries. We all could stop war in all them countries but do we no.

I think there is other life out there wherever its Intelligent or not the intelligent ones probly wouldnt want to meet us anyway.


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

No response Alien Kiwi Alien?
See your mind powers are no match for the powerfull logical powers of us humans!
Ha....inferior alien kiwi alien aliens!


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

slim6y said:


> How many of you believe because you can't see the possibility that pixies don't exist?
> 
> Oh - to add to that - there's a fair whackingly huge mungus chance that the universe is fully finite and shrinking (or expanding) - now use your superhuman powers and your very thick rimmed glasses to work out then - if the universe is finite and expanding - what is it expanding into... Opened ya mind yet?
> 
> If the universe is infinite - then... um.... how big is infinity... Mind opened yet?



I think your just being stupid and paying out on the ppl that have their opinion and think there is something else out there (maybe cuz your to naive or scared to think it for yourself)!.....
But theres no need to put ppl down with your thick rimmed glasses and superhuman powers comments they are just ridiculous!....
Please just keep them to yourself!


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

just to make certain complainers happy....
this forum is about reptiles...

so from now on we should only discuss REPTILLIAN aliens
ok people....
if you wanna talk about non reptillian aliens go somewhere else...

but please be careful, if you like avian aliens make sure you join the right sight, because at avian alien site you can't talk about the "standard grey alien"

just some advice

personally i prefer corocdile reptillian aliens to snake head ones...
its the teeth thing


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

*


Forensick said:



just to make certain complainers happy....
this forum is about reptiles...

so from now on we should only discuss REPTILLIAN aliens
ok people....
if you wanna talk about non reptillian aliens go somewhere else...

Click to expand...

*

Ha ha ha you crack me up!!​


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> I think your just being stupid and paying out on the ppl that have their opinion and think there is something else out there (maybe cuz your to naive or scared to think it for yourself)!.....
> But theres no need to put ppl down with your thick rimmed glasses and superhuman powers comments they are just ridiculous!....
> Please just keep them to yourself!



Dahhhh... I think you called me stupid - is that an insult?

I paid no one for these comments - I truly, 100% had those comments sent for free... Or wait... Am Ii owed money for these comments?

I'm scared and naive - that's pretty rich considering I was the one who actually thought outside of the square... Interesting that I can be naive about anal probing I guess... Actually.. where is the naivety? Wait a minute... where is the scared part??? OMG - i think you just THRUST your opinion on me... Oh dear!

Ok - sarcasm aside - please bear with me while I detail humour... Humour is meant to be about fun and laughter... If you found it offensive then it makes it even more fun... Everyone loves to laugh at other people's misfortunes (hehe).

Sorry, I was meant to take sarcasm out of this...

Sitting in NASA, right this very second, are some of those thick rimmed glasses people doing stuff i am merely (mildly) jealous about - while I sit in the tropics teaching physics to senior classes I can merely assume these people must have the boldness and sacrifice to go where no man has ever boldly gone before... They must lose their social life and their ability to talk humanely to one and other... They must become Super Thick Rimmed Glasses People...

To be honest - I don't really mind if what you think out there is out there - all I care about is that you've got the mind opened far enough to be educated to understand that ANYONE is entitled to their opinion and NO ONE deserves to have ANYONE'S opinion thrust upon them in a disrespectful manner. 

So calling me stupid really is disrespectful - but water... duck... back...

Use the word off amongst there too...

Now where was I....

Ahhhhh...Opening the mind to the world of possibility that NOTHING may also exist past the ionosphere of this planet - other than a space station with $10,000 NASA pens that can write in gravity free environments while Russians choose to use pencil....


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

U try so hard to be funny.... But ...no.... sorry It just doesnt work for me!....

*Mmmm ....... Not laughing!!

*Ur post is that long and draining I gave up after the 3rd paragraph!...

So yeh woteva!


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Earthling said:


> I think Ive found some proof that kiwis are aliens!
> Look at what their doing...if these aliens arent aliens I dont know what is!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cPWCaRWe0w&feature=related
> ...



Yep, we can do that
Thats why the Kiwi's are "flightless" they cant fly, but can float as we do.
Well kept secret until now


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> U try so hard to be funny.... But ...no.... sorry It just doesnt work for me!....
> 
> *Mmmm ....... Not laughing!!
> 
> ...



Haha I think its because that you just got shut down....


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

please people...

reptiles!


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha I think its because that you just got shut down....



Oh another try hard funny hey.... Dunno bout that cuz i couldnt b bothered reading it all , and what I read was just dribblin **** !

This site is about reptiles not UFO's anyways !


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

you be hush...

slim6y pwned you to Reptania the reptillian alien home world...

then you got etted
they ete you up good

(they don't have the letter "a" on the reptillian alien home world


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Oh another try hard funny hey.... Dunno bout that cuz i couldnt b bothered reading it all , and what I read was just dribblin **** !



This comes from the one who has their location as, and I quote:

Gender
Female
Location
nEaR d wAtEr
Occupation
bEiN a BiTcH


Hmmmmm.... And you call us try hards try hard.... geeeez..... :shock:


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 4, 2008)

damm she did just get owned.
Slim, you always make me laugh! 
and all this thought of infinint infinity hurts my head (and spooks me slightly) so it's best to think of fairies which makes things all better. 

: )


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha How is that try hard?...Thats a censored version of the truth!...
Your just grabbing at straws now anyways.... Get over it.....I have....


----------



## cockney red (Aug 4, 2008)

jessb said:


> I remember hearing a great comment - if intelligent life exists in other galaxies, they develop the technology to travel millions of light years to visit us, and have the opportunity to begin the first intergalactic communication with earth, then why don't they ever show themselves to a head of state or reputable scientist? No, instead they always appear to a bunch of hillbillies whacked out on moonshine who take a break from shagging their sister to get anally probed (???) by these 'superior' beings!!!
> 
> Not very convincing if you ask me.


 Absolute quality.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Absolute quality.:lol::lol::lol:



i knew that as

the absolute proof that inteligent life exists outside of earth, is that they haven't tried to contact us.


----------



## Earthling (Aug 4, 2008)

and the plot thickens.........


----------



## Rowzer (Aug 4, 2008)

Forensick said:


> just to make certain complainers happy....
> this forum is about reptiles...
> 
> so from now on we should only discuss REPTILLIAN aliens
> ...


 
Reptilian forum yes.
The pub - chit chat. that means talk what ever you wanna talk about.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2008)

Rowzer said:


> Reptilian forum yes.
> The pub - chit chat. that means talk what ever you wanna talk about.


 


He was clearly trying to bring some light into this fight thread. He knows its chit chat. It was a joke.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 4, 2008)

why the **** is there a thread about UFO's on a reptile site


----------



## Forensick (Aug 4, 2008)

ummm its about reptilian aliens, clearly...

we got kicked off the alien forum for talking about reptiles....


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2008)

Earthling said:


> *Now that I am awake to myself and look with an open mind, look what I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *A Pixie!*
> ...


 
Wouldnt you look if that walked through your back door one day :lol::lol:


----------



## Vixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh dang it didn't quote the pic :lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 5, 2008)

_*Proof*_ aliens are real:
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24070088-13762,00.html


----------



## Forensick (Aug 5, 2008)

er, nothing


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 5, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Minka (Aug 5, 2008)

They ARE out there


----------



## Earthling (Aug 5, 2008)

[video=youtube;G7rHZpwuWds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7rHZpwuWds&feature=related[/video]

Positive proof that alien Kiwis are aliens.......

Remember: Be alert, not alarmed, your public service Alien Kiwi Alien Killers is taking all necesary precautions against this Alien Kiwi Alien threat. Have a nice day.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG - I never knew this - but aliens actually DO exist.... Just watch this...

[video=youtube;2H2BOGGUbm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H2BOGGUbm4&feature=related[/video]

This used to be on TV when commercial TV didn't run 24/7... At the end of the night this would tell all Alien Kiwis to go to sleep so they're not discovered by cautions Australian Alien Hunters.

Kiwis would be fast asleep tucked up in their bed....

But note the subliminal messages in this clip...

Can you see what the alien message is that will blow your mind?

If you haven;t guessed what it is - look very very closely...

No... much closer...

Watch it again...

There's a subliminal message in there...

Did you get it?

Did you?

Did you really?

You don't have a clue do you? Well, you're not going to be good Australian Government Kiwi Alien Hunters then are you?

Look closely at the Southern Cross when you see it... Now what's wrong with the Southern Cross?

OMG - you still didn't get it... No wonder the Kiwi Aliens are a far superior race....

The Southern Cross is upside down you silly heads.... Geeez! I can't believe you missed that just like you missed all those Alien Kiwis that invaded your country...

Talking of which.... Dr Mitchell says Aliens don't look like kiwi's - but what does he know?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2008)

LMAO slimey .............see I knew you had green blood............((( (__*__) )) nah nah nah nah


----------



## Earthling (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes the subliminal message is shocking to the average Australian working family




Remember Australian working families, be aware, not alarmed.

However something that you slim6y being a Alien Kiwi Alien missed, is the mistake of putting your Alien Kiwi Alien appendage in front of the camera at the end of the shoot for Australian working families to see!
You can see weird Alien Kiwi Alien text burnded across his appendage





Normal Australian working families wouldnt see that, but as Im part of the highly trained public service employed by my good fellow australian working families, I can pick up on these Alien Kiwi Alien signals. 

Pack your bags Alien Kiwi Aliens, the special government highly trained public service to protect Australia working families is on your tail






.....well sort of, as you havent got a tail really........but were after you......so their!


----------



## Earthling (Aug 5, 2008)

More shocking proof for Australian working families that Alien kiwi Aliens exist!

[video=youtube;ekPJiaRI0f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekPJiaRI0f0[/video]


----------

